# Wheels And Tires



## kittybuddy (Apr 29, 2005)

I am going to Disney this summer and I want to buy new wheels and tires for the trip. I have maxis on the 26rs right now but I heard they are not as good as they used to be does anyone have any ideas. I would like to order the wheel and tire together if anyone knows of anyplace on line I am all ears.


----------



## DeanHeck (Sep 9, 2010)

http://www.trailertiresandwheels.com


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

kittybuddy said:


> I am going to Disney this summer and I want to buy new wheels and tires for the trip. I have maxis on the 26rs right now but I heard they are not as good as they used to be does anyone have any ideas. I would like to order the wheel and tire together if anyone knows of anyplace on line I am all ears.


Before you buy, my question is "do you really need too?" Depending on age, the Maxis may be just fine. When were they made? (You'll have to read the DOT number.) How long have they been on your trailer? How well does the tread look now? Are they worn down to 2/32 inch? When tires have neared the end of their life, a U.S. Lincoln penny can also be used to confirm the tire's tread depth. If Lincoln's entire head is visible, (when inserted head down in the grove) the tire is worn to approximately 2/32" and is considered legally worn out in most States.

If you've got money to spend and want to buy just because you can, then that's your prerogative.

I've purchased my truck tires from TireRack.com because I got the best price. I purchased my last 6 trailer tires from Discount Tire. I have been very impressed with Discount Tire and strongly recommend them. Their prices are very competitive and the service has been outstanding at two locations. Last summer in Las Vegas, the store stayed open after hours on a Saturday waiting for me to get there!


----------



## kittybuddy (Apr 29, 2005)

Dave-Gray said:


> I am going to Disney this summer and I want to buy new wheels and tires for the trip. I have maxis on the 26rs right now but I heard they are not as good as they used to be does anyone have any ideas. I would like to order the wheel and tire together if anyone knows of anyplace on line I am all ears.


Before you buy, my question is "do you really need too?" Depending on age, the Maxis may be just fine. When were they made? (You'll have to read the DOT number.) How long have they been on your trailer? How well does the tread look now? Are they worn down to 2/32 inch? When tires have neared the end of their life, a U.S. Lincoln penny can also be used to confirm the tire's tread depth. If Lincoln's entire head is visible, (when inserted head down in the grove) the tire is worn to approximately 2/32" and is considered legally worn out in most States.

If you've got money to spend and want to buy just because you can, then that's your prerogative.

I've purchased my truck tires from TireRack.com because I got the best price. I purchased my last 6 trailer tires from Discount Tire. I have been very impressed with Discount Tire and strongly recommend them. Their prices are very competitive and the service has been outstanding at two locations. Last summer in Las Vegas, the store stayed open after hours on a Saturday waiting for me to get there! 
[/quote]


----------



## kittybuddy (Apr 29, 2005)

Thankyou for your replies. I am not sure if I am going to get new tires I well check them before I buy. The wheels I am definitively going to replace they are full of rust.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Oops, one thing I failed to mention is tires that are older than 5 years regardless of outside appearance should be replaced. Some sources state as much as 7 years but that could be true depending how well the tires are maintained and was the trailer garaged when not used. Depending on the rust condition, there could be damage to the tires. If the rust is limited to only the outside surface, you may be okay. Rusted steel wheels can be restored, but that depends on the level of rust. Really, the only way to know for sure is to have a competent tire inspector dismount the tires and perform an inspection.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

First off...I'm Jealous!! We took our boys down to Disney last year for a surprise spring break trip. We stayed at Fort Wilderness and had such a great time that we plan to head back down next year.

As for the tires, when I purchased tires for our other Outback, I got them a Discount Tire. With the lifetime free balance and rotation, that was the first stop each spring when I pulled her out of winter storage.


----------



## Santa Fe TX Bob (Oct 30, 2011)

I happen to have been researching tires this morning. The original tires on my 29BHS are barely adequate to handle the load of the trailer. They are rated at 1760# load capacity each which gives me a tire capacity of 7040 pounds. The trailer is rated at 7710 gross so there needs to be nearly 700 pounds on the hitch so as not to overload the tires. Full holding and fresh water tanks weigh 900 pounds. Keystone figured it pretty close. There is no margin of safety.

I have been considering switching to 15 inch tires with a D load rating. At 2540 capacity each that would give me 10160 total trailer tire capacity. Since my tires are nearly 7 years old I am past due for replacing them anyhow. The best price I found was at etrailer.com. Their item AM3S862 is a 255/75D15 tire mounted on a steel rim for $145.95 each and free shipping when the total order is over $150.

Has anyone switched to 15 inch tires and are there any issues? I am hoping I will not have to flip the axles to make them fit.

Bob


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Santa Fe TX Bob said:


> I happen to have been researching tires this morning. The original tires on my 29BHS are barely adequate to handle the load of the trailer. They are rated at 1760# load capacity each which gives me a tire capacity of 7040 pounds. The trailer is rated at 7710 gross so there needs to be nearly 700 pounds on the hitch so as not to overload the tires. Full holding and fresh water tanks weigh 900 pounds. Keystone figured it pretty close. There is no margin of safety.
> 
> I have been considering switching to 15 inch tires with a D load rating. At 2540 capacity each that would give me 10160 total trailer tire capacity. Since my tires are nearly 7 years old I am past due for replacing them anyhow. The best price I found was at etrailer.com. Their item AM3S862 is a 255/75D15 tire mounted on a steel rim for $145.95 each and free shipping when the total order is over $150.
> 
> ...


Wanted to comment about the thin safety margin on the stock tires. If you blow one the other three will instantly be over ranged and will have significantly shortened lives.

I upgraded my older 28rss to 15 inch tires and had no issue.

Measure the travel between the top of the axle and the frame, then measure the travel distance from the top of the tire to the inside of the skirt. As long as the tire to skirt is at least 1" more than the axle travel then you can go the the bigger tire without issue or axle flip. The bigger tires are only 1/2" bigger on the radius so 1" is giving a little of extra room.

When you prepare for the upgrade in tires inspect your springs and shackles very close, Keystone does not give a lot of margin on these items either and after 7 years there could be wear or other issues that needs attention.


----------



## pgwaldner (Feb 5, 2013)

Try the Goodyear HMG2020 tire. D rated heavy duty tires designed for u-haul so they have a heavier load rating and designed for abusive situations.


----------

